# Ghost in the shell Live action movie



## Bender (Dec 27, 2008)

Coming out soon in 2011

I got good and bad news to share however..... 

The good news is good graphic designers

The bad news is Steven Spielberg will be directing the movie

and I don't know if this counts

Dreamworks has aquired the rights to the movie

And it will  be based on the manga series


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

How is it bad news that Steven Spielburg is directing? He's a fantastic director.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

Spielberg directing - RUUUUN


----------



## martryn (Dec 27, 2008)

I imagine that Spielberg will ruin whatever story there is.  Can't be helped, I don't imagine.  But at least we know it won't just outright suck.  Even AI didn't outright suck.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmm, I will be optimistic about this until I see the film, trailer or reviews.

Love the anime, good choice for live action adaptation me thinks.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweet jesus christ...

Just when they're going to leave these anime masterpieces alone??


----------



## Jackal (Dec 27, 2008)

We'll see how the DBZ movie turns out, then we can determine if this movie will be shit or not.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 27, 2008)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Amaretti (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> How is it bad news that Steven Spielburg is directing? He's a fantastic director.



Fantastic, as long as you want the Major to be played by Haley Joel Osment.

I personally look forward to it. At least with Spielberg you know there's some guarantee of quality. Even if it's not brilliant it'll almost certainly be above average.

You could name any director in the world and nerds would still rage.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Amaretti said:


> Fantastic, as long as you want the Major to be played by Haley Joel Osment.



Am I missing something here?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> How is it bad news that Steven Spielburg is directing? He's a fantastic director.


If you're 13 and living in a year 1987 that is.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Dec 27, 2008)

At least the special effects will be nice.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> If you're 13 and living in a year 1987 that is.



Tell me with a straight face that Schlinder's List, Saving Private Ryan, Jurassic Park and others aren't great movies.

He's no where near my personal favorite director, but he is a good director.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 27, 2008)

And now for the stampede of angry anime fans.

Movie will be entertaining at the very least.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 27, 2008)

Spielberg should be alright. He's done some awesome sci-fi flicks in the past.


----------



## Bender (Dec 27, 2008)

^

Yeah but I worry after seeing The last Indiana Jones movie 

Not to mention how he helped Michael Bay fuck Transformers up the ass

And if anything judging from his circle of friends I have the feeling he might invite his buddy to help him direct this movie. 



Amaretti said:


> You could name any director in the world and nerds would still rage.



I want the movie to be  directed by the Wachowski bros. seeing as how good they did with The Matrix series and the dude who did the Riddick movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

If the Wachowski brothers did it, GITS would seem too much like The Matrix. 
Not that I don't have anything against them.

And the previous Indiana Jones movie wasn't that bad. Not my favorite film this year, but its good as a popcorn flick...and that's what its supposed to be anyways.


----------



## Bender (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> If the Wachowski brothers did it, GITS would seem too much like The Matrix.
> Not that I don't have anything against them.



Come now are you serious? 

The whole inspiration behind the Matrix series was GITS 

So shit, if they based their  series on that then that must mean they're die hard fans.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Yea, but then it would be too Matrixy.


----------



## Xenophobia (Dec 28, 2008)

now... would they westernize it???

makoto kusanagi would probably be changed to G.I. Jane or something.

i'm tired of adaptations, from guyver, fist of the north star, street fighter, and now dragonball... with the announcement of cowboy bebop... ugh


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 28, 2008)

This is iffy.  The plot and world of Ghost in the Shell can easily be done but I feel a non-mainstream show/movie should not get mainstream actors playing in it.  I am just worried that he'll put like Shia LaBeouf as Togusa or something.  Maybe I am overreacting but Ghost in the Shell is one of the best animes out there and really made me an anime fan in general.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, that's nice. I love Ghost in the Shell so I can't wait to see the live action movie. I have nothing againts Steven Spielberg being the director though . . .


----------



## batanga (Dec 28, 2008)

I just watched the GitS movie yesterday (in bluray too!), I soooo hope they don't fuck this up. My favourite anime movie ever, and one of my favourite anime series ever.

But yea, they definately need complete unknowns for these roles.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2008)

Xenophobia said:


> now... would they westernize it???
> 
> makoto kusanagi would probably be changed to G.I. Jane or something.
> 
> *i'm tired of adaptations, from guyver, fist of the north star, street fighter, and now dragonball... with the announcement of cowboy bebop... ugh*



You better get used to it. Hollywood has a new fetish.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I want the movie to be  directed by the Wachowski bros. seeing as how good they did with The Matrix series and the dude who did the Riddick movie.



2000% Agreed.


Great idea...they would make this movie (series?) sooo epic.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 28, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> I want the movie to be  directed by the Wachowski bros. seeing as how good they did with The Matrix series and the dude who did the Riddick movie.



Oh yea, the same guys who brought you the recent Speed Racer movie and also happened to be "big fans" of it. That one turned out well.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm curious to see how this goes, of course I'm interested in them keeping to the story unlike the update of DBZ. I'm fine with the idea of Spielberg directing as at leas I find a good chunk of his films to be enjoyable.


----------



## escamoh (Dec 28, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Oh yea, the same guys who brought you the recent Speed Racer movie and also happened to be "big fans" of it. That one turned out well.



yeah it was way to cheesy, i remember the show being this super dark and melancholic drama. the movie was nothing like it


anyways i don't know about this, i hope speilberg doesn't fuck it up. GitS is one of my all time favorites, both movie and SAC


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 29, 2008)

escamoh said:


> yeah it was way to cheesy, i remember the show being this super dark and melancholic drama. the movie was nothing like it
> 
> 
> anyways i don't know about this, i hope speilberg doesn't fuck it up. GitS is one of my all time favorites, both movie and SAC



I don't remember it being that bright and colorful.


----------



## kururenu (Dec 30, 2008)

Well at least this and the bebop movie are seemingly being handled more seriously than the db adaption and such.


----------



## Squabler Gr (Dec 31, 2008)

will pass judgement once i see a tachikoma,


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 19, 2014)

Scarlett johansson offered 10 million for lead in ghost in the shell


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2014)

Pretty bad choice in my opinion but it could have been worse I suppose.

Movie will be a disaster in any case.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 19, 2014)

people thought EOT was good, this whole anime/manga movies will suck before it's even made mindset is getting old, hollywood is going to keep trying no matter what the fanboys think.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 19, 2014)

Movie is going to be directed by some shitty no-name director with whose entire filmography consist in a single movie and some shorts, so assuming is gonna suck seems like a quite safe assumption.


----------



## Rindaman (Oct 19, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> people thought EOT was good, this whole anime/manga movies will suck before it's even made mindset is getting old, hollywood is going to keep trying no matter what the fanboys think.



This. The natural progression of Hollywood blcokbusters after the Superhero hype dies down will obviously be anime adaptations. It's inevitable. So , like the early blurbs of superhero CBM's , we'll just have to hope they'll eventually hire writers and directors who actually understand and respect the material. Lucky for us this era was so full of guys who grew up on Comics , so lets hope we'll get the same luck with the next generation of filmmakers.

Until they (producers, big wig movie execs etc.)  start respecting the source material of Anime/manga for what it is and stop trying to Over westernize stuff that already adds a good bit of westernization to their material, then we'll continue to have major fuck ups like Dragonball and Last Airbender.

The easiest one to adapt was Last Airbender and they managed to royally screw it up, so I get why people remain skeptical.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 19, 2014)

Dream said:


> Pretty bad choice in my opinion but it could have been worse I suppose.
> 
> Movie will be a disaster in any case.



so pessimistic 
much doubt


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 19, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> This. The natural progression of Hollywood blcokbusters after the Superhero hype dies down will obviously be anime adaptations. It's inevitable. So , like the early blurbs of superhero CBM's , we'll just have to hope they'll eventually hire writers and directors who actually understand and respect the material. Lucky for us this era was so full of guys who grew up on Comics , so lets hope we'll get the same luck with the next generation of filmmakers.
> 
> Until they (producers, big wig movie execs etc.)  start respecting the source material of Anime/manga for what it is and stop trying to Over westernize stuff that already adds a good bit of westernization to their material, then we'll continue to have major fuck ups like Dragonball and Last Airbender.
> 
> The easiest one to adapt was Last Airbender and they managed to royally screw it up, so I get why people remain skeptical.


personally i don't mind westernized anime movies, japan just isn't a lucrative subject at the box office, as long as they take the project seriously and don't half ass it like dbz evolution it has a chance. WB spent a shit load of money and time on EOT, it didn't workout at the BO but it's the right direction.

though i heard the kite adaptation was pretty awful, why even adapt that anime anyway? most of the anime fandom sees it as hentai.


----------

